# Weight and dimension plus running at 15 weeks



## Lindag (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi!
I am Arturo mum. He is 15 weeks and weight 24 pounds and he is 17 inches at the shoulder.Is that in the standards ?
Also, we leave in a town house, I am crate training him and we go for a walk in the park every morning for 45 min to 1 hour and 1/2. Recently he seems to have much more energy, so I rollerblades and he ride with me. I am not going fast and he is trotting mostly on soil and grass... Do you think is ok?
He still have tons of energy after the walk and the skate ( total 7-8 miles..)
Thanks,


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

7-8 miles is too much for a puppy on leash. I would wait on leashed running until a year. 

If you can train him to have good recall I would recommend off leash running so he can set his pace. Swimming and training are also safe ways to burn energy.


----------



## Lindag (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks!
I just want to' say that7-8 mi is Including walks off leash in the morning for about 3 miles. What do you consider running? It is trotting really and i stop often...
Anyhow I want to avoid any damages... However he is SO active ( I also have another dog with whom he plays all the time while in the house!)


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Our pup easily did 7-8 miles walking on lead at that age... But we broke it up into 4 walks or so and didn't run "truly a walk." 23 also didnt do it evrry say -- maybe 3 times a week since we do have to work!!It's hard to burn energy at that age -- try dog park with trusted friends or a field you can let him off leash and work on recall. He'll get the crazies out that way..


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I think off leash is fine! We let miles go as much as he wanted off leash once his recall was good. As long as puppy sets the pace should be fine!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

As for the size, Aspen is similar 14 weeks and 26lbs.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Lindag - the best way to check wt & dim is contact the breeder - they know the sire and dam and this usually controls these - at your pups age the pup sets the pace not you - at a year old you may set a pace but temp - the surface they are on and a ton of variables control this - a V's heart is bigger than his brain - they will go till they drop !!!!!!!!


----------



## Lindag (Apr 17, 2013)

thanks for all the responses!
this morning we went for a walk off leash and he has tons of energy... he palyed with sister and other dogs all 75 min!
So amazing to see he went home and was still excited running around the house 
will keep you posted!


----------

